

Solid State Fan to cool your laptop and other electronics - Xichekolas
http://www.physorg.com/news125057974.html

======
Xichekolas
Here is video: [http://gizmodo.com/369860/video-rsd5-solid-state-fan-in-
acti...](http://gizmodo.com/369860/video-rsd5-solid-state-fan-in-action)

